# Wie haltbar ist eine HDD?



## xTimQIP (17. Oktober 2017)

Wie lange hält eine 1 TB große 7200u/min HDD?Also wie alt wird die bevor sie kaputt geht?


----------



## TohruLP (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Vielleicht eine Woche, vielleicht 100 Jahre. Das hängt davon ab, was du damit machst bzw. wie du damit umgehst und etwas Glück spielt auch noch mit rein.


----------



## xTimQIP (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Durchschnittlich?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



xTimQIP schrieb:


> Durchschnittlich?


Ich hab eine 500GB Samsung, die hat 28.000 Betriebsstunden runter, keinen einzigen SMART-Fehler und ist unhörbar.
Die nachfolgende Hitachi ebenso.
Keine meiner Platten seit 20 Jahren ist defekt.

Das liegt auch an der Behandlung.
Es wurde stets eine gute Kühlung eingesetzt und gute Netzteile verwandt sowie Erschütterungen der PCs vermieden.


----------



## xTimQIP (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Macht Samsung nicht nur SSDso in dem Bereich?


----------



## Faxe007 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Wie lange dauert es bis bei dir auf dem Dach der Blitz einschlägt? Verstehste die Problematik? Die meisten HDDs gehen aber wahrscheinlich entweder ziemlich zu Anfang (erste 3 Monate) oder nach vielen Jahren kaputt (5 Jahre +). Aber genau deine könnte genau morgen kaputt gehen und deswegen führt nichts um ein Backup rum.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



xTimQIP schrieb:


> Macht Samsung nicht nur SSDso in dem Bereich?


Heute vielleicht.
Früher haben sie richtig gute HDs mit Flüssiglagern gemacht.
Schnell, gut und sehr leise.


----------



## D0pefish (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Wenn man 3,5"-HDD's behandelt wie rohe Eier und keine übernatürliche Gewalten zu erwarten hat bzw. _das laufende System nicht berührt_, machen HDD's was sie sollen. Die Betriebstemperatur beeinflusse ich mit dauerhaft auf 5V untervoltete 12 Volt-lüfter.
< 40°C 40-50°C >50°C weniger ist richtig
In alten PC-Gehäusen ohne Lüfter lasse ich zwischen HDD's einen Einbau-Slot frei, damit es keine Temperaturstaus gibt. Die Festplatte mit der höchsten Betriebstemeratur wird jeweils über der mit der nächst niedrigeren fest und in Lot und Waage eingebaut. 
Auf dem riskanten Weg vom Hersteller zum Slot kann einer jungen Festplatte spätestens gegen Ende der Strecke durch überall lauernde Gravitationsphänomene der Warenlogistik alles passieren. Und es passiert alles! Da kann man schon direkt Pech haben aber womöglich auch Glück, denn die Retoureaustausch-Geräte könnten ja zBsp. eine schärfere Qualitätskontrolle durchlaufen haben. Ich habe so etwas bisher öfter gleich beim Hersteller-Support geklärt als über den Händler. Muss man mit sich abschätzen, was sinnvoller ist. Neue HDD's formatiere ich vermutlich aus Angewohnheit aus DOS-Zeiten einmal komplett, um nichtbeschreibbare Sektoren auszuschließen und spontane Headcrashs, Klackern, Schleifgeräusche und  Selbstentzündung zu provozieren. Kurz könnte man sagen, dass man seine wünschenswerten 'Silent-'Festplattengeräusche dennoch immer kennen und beobachten muss, um rechtzeitig reagieren und organisieren zu können.
2,5"-HDD's haben weniger Masse, laufen nur noch mit 5V  und vertragen meiner Einschätzung nach etwas höhere Beschleunigungskräfte über die Raumachsen. 
Sagen wir die Haltbarkeit verlängert sich mit der Erfahrung und einem vernunftgerichteten technischen Handlungs- und Einfühlungsvermögen des Besitzers.
Ich habe in den 1990'ern über ein Jahr regelmäßig eine Festplatte benutzt, die nur erfolgreich anlief, wenn man sie vorher mit Handauflegen mindestens 10 Sekunden vorgewärmt hat und das Treppenhausgeschleppe und zig Autofahrten kamen da erst auf sie zu.


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Meine Seagate Barracuda ist von 2007 und hat ca. 30.000 Betriebsstunden. Sie läuft wie am ersten Tag.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xTimQIP (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Faxe007,darum schreibe ich auch durchschnittlich.Hoffentlich ist meine HDD nicht gerade kaputt gegangen,hab noch kein Backup gemacht


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

die HDD geht gerade dann kaputt, wenn du das Backup machst, denn wird sie nämlich dauerhaft belastet.
Nur so nebenbei^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

xTimQIP schrieb:


> Wie lange hält eine 1 TB große 7200u/min HDD?Also wie alt wird die bevor sie kaputt geht?



Hängt stark von der Temperatur, der Belastung, der Betriebsstunden und den Einschaltzyklen ab.
Da würde ich nichts pauschalisieren.
Ich hab Festplatten, die sind 10 Jahre alt und laufen noch, andere haben nach 2 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben.
Wobei heute wohl eher der Controller kaputt geht als die Mechanik selbst. 
Natürlich musst du die Festplatte vernünftig behandeln.


----------



## xTimQIP (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



HisN schrieb:


> die HDD geht gerade dann kaputt, wenn du das Backup machst, denn wird sie nämlich dauerhaft belastet.
> Nur so nebenbei^^



Was soll ich hdenn jetzt machen?


----------



## Wired (18. Oktober 2017)

Backup auf USB Stick, wenn die HDD noch nich suizid begangen hat. Falls aber doch (so wie bei Mir mit einer ersatz HDD direkt nach Win install) heißts leider shit happens.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



xTimQIP schrieb:


> Durchschnittlich?


Der Durchschnitt ist für Dich uninteressant, weil man vom durchnittlichen Wert nicht auf ein Einzelereignis zurück interpretieren kann.
Deine HDD kann jede Sekunde ausfallen. Was nützt Dir die Information, dass Menschen Deines Alters z.B. noch 65 Jahre Leben werden.
Wann wird Dein Tod eintreten? Also jetzt ganz durchschnittlich? Du verstehst, dass die Frage keinen Sinn hat.

Spannend wäre die Lebensdauerverteilung. Es wird auch bei Festplatten eine "Wannenfunktion" sein. Überlebt sie die ersten Monate,
sinkt die Auswahlwahrscheinlichkeit dramatisch, und irgendwann wird sie wieder ansteigen, je nach Umweltbedingungen und Nutzungs-
grad. Es ist wie bei allen technischen Geräten. Je älter etwas ist, umso höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es noch die nächste Sekunde
überlebt. Nur irgendwann kommt man an eine Grenze, in der es schwer wird. Menschen z.B. sterben am häufigsten bei der Geburt, also
am ersten Tag. Eine so hohe "Ausfallrate", bei uns heißt es Sterberate, gibt es ungefähr erst wieder ab hundert Jahren Lebenszeit.

Siehe dazu: Ausfallverteilung – Wikipedia

Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten: HDD halten in idealfall naezu unbegrenzt


----------



## xTimQIP (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*

Ok,ich habe gelesen,dass eine HDD nur durchschnittlich 1-2 Jahre hält


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



xTimQIP schrieb:


> Ok,ich habe gelesen,dass eine HDD nur durchschnittlich 1-2 Jahre hält


Das hängt von den Randbedingungen ab. Wo hast Du das gelesen?


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Neue  HDD's formatiere ich vermutlich aus Angewohnheit aus DOS-Zeiten einmal  komplett, um nichtbeschreibbare Sektoren auszuschließen und spontane  Headcrashs, Klackern, Schleifgeräusche und  Selbstentzündung zu  provozieren.



Hehe... halte ich auch so  Hatte schon 2x Festplatten, die frisch aus der Verpackung genommen wurden und bereits bei der Komplettformattierung fehlerhafte Sektoren zeigten. Da kommt man im Glücksfall nie drauf, wenn man Pech hat dauert es nicht lange bis sich solche Fehler unangenehm bemerkbar machen. Je nachdem, welche Sektoren es erwischt...


----------



## hugolost (19. Oktober 2017)

Eine meiner Festplatten hat aktuell 52000 Betriebsstunden und sie läuft ohne Probleme. Ist eine Samsung HD154UI. Man kann pauschal nicht sagen wie lange die Hardware hält bis sie kaputt geht. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## xTimQIP (20. Oktober 2017)

Ka wo ich das gelesen habe...


----------



## royaldoom3 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hatte mal eine WD, die war nach einem Monat defekt.. Jetzt hab ich eine Seagate drin mit 20.000h Betriebsstunden und läuft einwandfrei.. Und die wird täglich gut benutzt.. Kann man also sagen, wie lange HDDs halten


----------



## xTimQIP (20. Oktober 2017)

Also man kann es nicht bestimmen.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Oktober 2017)

Die Beiträge, besonders #15, hat du aber gelesen?
Wenn es vorhersehbar wäre, würde jemand vorhersehbar ausfallende HDDs kaufen? 
Außer bei besonders auffälligen Serien ist es pures Glück und alles über der Garantiedauer ist Bonus. 



Um was geht es denn eigentlich genau? Immer diese Häppchenfragen.


----------



## xTimQIP (21. Oktober 2017)

Ja,ich habe es VERSTANDEN.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in den letzten 15 Jahren eine einzige Festplatte gehabt die kaputt ging.... alle anderen (rund 100 Stück) liefen und laufen nach wie vor ohne Probleme.  Nur bei den alten IDE Platten kann ich nichts sagen, da ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden hab die an einem modernen PC anzuschliessen..


----------



## silent-freak (22. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir hat sich auch bisher nur eine Platte verabschiedet, war in einem- nicht lachen- Medion Notebook. Im Nachhinein weiß ich, dass der Ausfall sich angekündigt hatte. Es gab immer so ein komisches klackern, nicht laut, aber wahrnehmbar. 
Habe dann viel Geld bezahlen müssen in einer ''Fachwerkstatt''. Die Widerholrate lag bei 27%, mächtig enttäuschend. War mir jedenfalls eine Lehre.


----------



## D0pefish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie Haltbarkeit ist eine HDD*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Hehe... halte ich auch so  Hatte schon 2x Festplatten, die frisch aus der Verpackung genommen wurden und bereits bei der Komplettformattierung fehlerhafte Sektoren zeigten. Da kommt man im Glücksfall nie drauf, wenn man Pech hat dauert es nicht lange bis sich solche Fehler unangenehm bemerkbar machen. Je nachdem, welche Sektoren es erwischt...



Dann ist das Drumherumpartitionieren, um einen unpartitionierten Bereich in dem sich die Sektorenflöhe aufhalten können, eine Notlösung aus zivilisierteren Zeiten. Es wird sie schon niemand vergessen und die Festplatte nie verschenkt. Nur für unwichtige Daten... 



xTimQIP schrieb:


> Was soll ich hdenn jetzt machen?


Geld für einen Dienstleister ausgeben oder es mit Geduld selber riskieren, um die Sache abzuschließen. Mit einer Websuche, kann man sich vorher inhaltlich den Rücken stärken.

HDD's sind ähnlich haltbar wie Autoreifen.


----------

